
Rivian Cuts 2% of Workforce - gamblor956
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/2/21278019/rivian-layoffs-new-chief-operating-officer-harley-davidson
======
gamblor956
In one of the more fucked up COVID19-related layoffs, Rivian has blamed
"performance" as the reason for its most recent mass layoff.

These layoffs come several weeks after automotive partners including Lincoln
dropped plans to use Rivian technology.

